# deviled eggs



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm hosting a baby shower this Saturday for my cousin. I wanted to make these cute little deviled eggs
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/205406432976546248/

I've made deviled eggs before but I'm wondering if eggs with a little age or if fresh(er) (grocery store fresh) peel easier.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I boil my eggs like Mama June boils and cools her eggs.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsYpaAYN6ck[/ame]


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

eggs that are well aged peel the best. friend of mine made these... she had a blast doing them!


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

So cute! Old are better as said before me


Homesteading Recipes:

http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/?m=0

From my farm to yours...


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

For easy peeling eggs, don't boil them. Put them in a steamer basket, cover, bring up to steaming, and steam them for 15 minutes. Put them in cold water, and peel under running water. Perfect almost every time.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Yes:
Older eggs peel better.
Steaming works better than boiling (at least, for me).
Cool them IMMEDIATELY after cooking.

And, something I just learned:
Peel the eggs using a teaspoon. You can cut the eggs in half first, since you are making deviled eggs; insert the spoon just under the shell and run it around between the egg and the shell. It's pretty incredible how easy this makes peeling!! If the egg is old enough, the shell will come off in one or a couple of pieces. If it's a little fresher, the egg may lose some little bits clinging to the shell, but it's a whole lot better than trying to peel them by hand.

I do this now with whole eggs by inserting the spoon at the large end of the egg -- not necessary to cut the egg first.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

There is nothing fresh about grocery store eggs ... search factory egg farming on you tube and you will never buy an egg or chicken from a grocery store again


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Fresh eggs peel fine if you just tap them on the counter until you hear a crack. Just a hairline crack. Then boil. Works on farm fresh eggs.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Grumpy old man said:


> There is nothing fresh about grocery store eggs ... search factory egg farming on you tube and you will never buy an egg or chicken from a grocery store again


People tend to think that "natural is better", but think about it before you eat that vension, you have no idea where it's been!


----------



## Northwall (Oct 22, 2013)

homemaid said:


> Fresh eggs peel fine if you just tap them on the counter until you hear a crack. Just a hairline crack. Then boil. Works on farm fresh eggs.


Good idea! I have pierced each egg with a corn cob holder, which works, but is a little tedious. I will try this method. 

Sent from my ADR6330VW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Don't know where my daughter came up with this, but fresh eggs included, put them in the water and bring it to a boil for 10 minutes. 

After cooling, they peel quite easily. I also slice through the shell with a sharp knife and scoop the egg out with a spoon. This also works well.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Now thems is just cuter than the little hangy down part on a bugs ear! 

I like to bring eggs to a boil for about 4 to 5 minutes, then tap them lightly with a knife handle, just enough to crack the shell slightly, continue to boil for the full 9 minutes... then I dip them out into a sink filled with cold water and peel immediately. This system works really well for me even with fresh eggs right out of the coop.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> People tend to think that "natural is better", but think about it before you eat that vension, you have no idea where it's been!


Since the question has been answered for the OP, now I can ask you HUH???? I'd rather go shoot and eat my own deer than go to the store and buy a growth hormone and antibiotic filled beef steak... 

A deer has been in the woods... and the woods have lots of tasty stuff for deer...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Eggs that are at least 2 weeks old, peel the easiest. That's why store bought eggs are usually very easy to peel...


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> Since the question has been answered for the OP, now I can ask you HUH???? I'd rather go shoot and eat my own deer than go to the store and buy a growth hormone and antibiotic filled beef steak...
> 
> A deer has been in the woods... and the woods have lots of tasty stuff for deer...


Store bought eggs are better because the caged hens eat nothing but clean corn/soy/etc. Free range chickens eat out of horse poo pile, bugs, dead mice, worms from compost. It really is disgusting what a free range chicken will eat. That's why their eggs are disgusting. :doh:

Sarc off because I'm beginning to feel like I'm :bash: to myself.


----------



## Northwall (Oct 22, 2013)

I tried Homemaid's tip if tapping and gently cracking the fresh eggs and it worked like a charm! Thanks so much!

Sent from my ADR6330VW using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Just wanted you to know I made a batch of these yesterday hoping to impress my Yvonne. When She saw them her first comment was "someone must have been really bored today!", then she began a new honey do list! Thank you so much!


----------

